# We'll help Afghan partners, Hindus and Sikhs come to India: New Delhi



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

India will repatriate Afghan Hindus and Sikhs amid the Taliban's takeover and bring them to India, the Ministry of External Affairs (MEA) has said.

"There are several Afghans who've been our partners in [promoting] mutual developmental, educational and people-to-people endeavours. We'll stand by them," said MEA spokesperson.

"Commercial operations from Kabul airport have been suspended today. This has forced a pause in our repatriation efforts. We are awaiting the resumption of flights to restart the process," he said.

Ministry of External Affairs (MEA) spokesperson Arindam Bagchi said that "We'll facilitate repatriation to India of those who wishes to leave Afghanistan. There are also several Afghans who've been our partners in the promotion of our mutual developmental, educational & people to people endeavours. We will stand by them."

"We had circulated emergency contact numbers & had also been extending assistance to community members. We're aware that there are still some Indian nationals in Afghanistan who wish to return & we're in touch with them," he added.

Indians living or working in Afghanistan had been receiving periodic advice from New Delhi.

As the Taliban marched towards Kabul, they were encouraged to flee the country.

Although many Indians have gone, there are still others who are stranded in Afghanistan and want to return. 









We'll help Afghan partners, Hindus and Sikhs come to India: New Delhi


In its first reaction to the unfolding developments in Afghanistan, India on Monday said it is constantly monitoring the situation and will take all steps to ensure the safety and security of Indian nationals as well as its interests in that country.




www.wionews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
12


----------



## Dalit

The sooner the better rapist scum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
5


----------



## MisterSyed

Oh well , Unfortunate for Afghani's. Have fun getting beaten up by Hindu Nationalists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Lincoln

Kuru said:


> Good decision.
> 
> Here, this guy nicely puts it:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426054427597631491




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426910770286141445
Everyone is saying no to any Muslim refugees, even those who are anti-Taliban (heretics).

Afghans have such good, caring brothers. They will only take in Hindus and Sikhs which are maybe at most a few hundreds to do optics in politics. As for anti-Taliban Muslims, a big no.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Afghan Hindus and Sikhs? lol what like all 18 of them? India really needs to keep its mouth shut they have done worse human rights violations than Taliban ever have in IoK. Need to break up India and crush their pathetic veggie fed army.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Kuru

Lincoln said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426910770286141445
> Everyone is saying no to any Muslim refugees, even those who are anti-Taliban (heretics).
> 
> Afghans have such good, caring brothers. They will only take in Hindus and Sikhs which are maybe at most a few hundreds to do optics in politics. As for anti-Taliban Muslims, a big no.


Are you saying that India - that hosts about 40k Rohingyas - shouldn't host anti Taliban Afghans as refugees?


----------



## Bilal.

That will be great. India will antagonize the new government, it will open more “opportunities” for us


----------



## Kuru

Bilal. said:


> That will be great. India will antagonize the new government, it will open more opportunities for us


How is giving refuge to people antagonize anyone? 

If supporting / assisting a western country (the USA) FOR 20 YEARS against the Taliban doesnt antagonize Taliban, then why would giving refuge will?


----------



## Cash GK

Kuru said:


> Good decision.
> 
> Here, this guy nicely puts it:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426054427597631491


Afghan eat lots of beef. Will you guys allow them to eat just @ question. Will guys linch them??

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Bilal.

Kuru said:


> How is giving refuge to people antagonize anyone?
> 
> If supporting / assisting a western country (the USA) FOR 20 YEARS against the Taliban doesnt antagonize Taliban, then why would giving refuge will?


Yes yes… it doesn’t. We really want you to do it. Please do it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Kuru said:


> Good decision.
> 
> Here, this guy nicely puts it:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426054427597631491



So you are going to take in all 22 Sikhs and Hindus from Afghanistan or you would leave 3-4 in Afghanistan?

What is the plan?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Kuru

Cash GK said:


> Afghan eat lots of beef. Will you guys allow them to eat just @ question. Will guys linch them??


They are welcome at my place, I can serve them the beef. 

In India, everything is available. For example, a state like Gujarat where liquor is banned, you can still get high on whiskey every single day. You just need to know the way through it.


Areesh said:


> So you are going to take in all 22 Sikhs and Hindus from Afghanistan or you would leave 3-4 in Afghanistan?
> 
> What is the plan?


I'm not sure about the numbers. 

Anyway, it isnt really India's fault that only 20 Hindus / Sikhs are left under an Islamic country. If they want to come here, they are welcome.


----------



## Cash GK

Kuru said:


> They are welcome at my place, I can serve them the beef.
> 
> In India, everything is available. For example, a state like Gujarat where liquor is banned, you can still get high on whiskey every single day. You just need to know the way through it.


Bro you sure about that.. reality is different 8n modi g n jogi g desh main


----------



## Kuru

Cash GK said:


> Bro you sure about that.. reality is different 8n modi g n jogi g desh main


Bro I live here, so yes I'm sure. 
Just like liquor is available in Gujarat, beef is available in Mumbai. 

But yes, there are some fanatics here who regularly get reported across the news outlets for opposing beef consumption. So yes, not saying everything is hunky dory, but beef IS AVAILABLE, that was my original point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xeuss

Afghan Muslims not welcome!

That's par for this depraved government and society

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Kuru

Bilal. said:


> Yes yes… it doesn’t. We really want you to do it. Please do it


Ofcourse, just like we really wanted you to support USA against Taliban for 20 years (hoping that it will antagonize the Talibs), which you did, but nothing of that sort happened. 

It seems it's hard to antagonize Afghans after all.


----------



## Cash GK

Kuru said:


> Bro I live here, so yes I'm sure.
> Just like liquor is available in Gujarat, beef is available in Mumbai.
> 
> But yes, there are some fanatics here who regularly get reported across the news outlets for opposing beef consumption. So yes, not saying everything is hunky dory, but beef IS AVAILABLE, that was my original point.


Are you from indian punjab ? Because normally Indian punjabies are nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> View attachment 770422
> 
> 
> India will repatriate Afghan Hindus and Sikhs amid the Taliban's takeover and bring them to India, the Ministry of External Affairs (MEA) has said.
> 
> "There are several Afghans who've been our partners in [promoting] mutual developmental, educational and people-to-people endeavours. We'll stand by them," said MEA spokesperson.
> 
> "Commercial operations from Kabul airport have been suspended today. This has forced a pause in our repatriation efforts. We are awaiting the resumption of flights to restart the process," he said.
> 
> Ministry of External Affairs (MEA) spokesperson Arindam Bagchi said that "We'll facilitate repatriation to India of those who wishes to leave Afghanistan. There are also several Afghans who've been our partners in the promotion of our mutual developmental, educational & people to people endeavours. We will stand by them."
> 
> "We had circulated emergency contact numbers & had also been extending assistance to community members. We're aware that there are still some Indian nationals in Afghanistan who wish to return & we're in touch with them," he added.
> 
> Indians living or working in Afghanistan had been receiving periodic advice from New Delhi.
> 
> As the Taliban marched towards Kabul, they were encouraged to flee the country.
> 
> Although many Indians have gone, there are still others who are stranded in Afghanistan and want to return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll help Afghan partners, Hindus and Sikhs come to India: New Delhi
> 
> 
> In its first reaction to the unfolding developments in Afghanistan, India on Monday said it is constantly monitoring the situation and will take all steps to ensure the safety and security of Indian nationals as well as its interests in that country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wionews.com


Face of humiliation.


Kuru said:


> Good decision.
> 
> Here, this guy nicely puts it:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426054427597631491


He left out the sodomists-which would leave half Afghanistan empty.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Kuru

Cash GK said:


> Are you from indian punjab ? Because normally Indian punjabies are nice


Hey that's not fair. 
People being nice have nothing to do with their ethnicity. People are just nice (or simply bad). 

I'm a half Gujarati and half Goan from Mumbai.


----------



## Cash GK

Kuru said:


> Hey that's not fair.
> People being nice have nothing to do with their ethnicity. People are just nice (or simply bad).
> 
> I'm a half Gujarati and half Goan from Mumbai.


Gujarati Muslim i have many friends

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuru

khansaheeb said:


> He left out the sodomists-which would leave half Afghanistan empty.


LOL I'm laughing my a off


----------



## terry5

Lol they want Afghan homosexuals lol


----------



## Bilal.

Kuru said:


> Ofcourse, just like we really wanted you to support USA against Taliban for 20 years (hoping that it will antagonize the Talibs), which you did, but nothing of that sort happened.
> 
> It seems it's hard to antagonize Afghans after all.


Yes. Please start evacuations quickly. We can’t wait


----------



## Bilal9

Lincoln said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1426910770286141445
> Everyone is saying no to any Muslim refugees, even those who are anti-Taliban (heretics).
> 
> Afghans have such good, caring brothers. They will only take in Hindus and Sikhs which are maybe at most a few hundreds to do optics in politics. As for anti-Taliban Muslims, a big no.



Did this Ranganathan guy forget that Bangladesh (GDP per capita only slightly better than India's at $2200) is sheltering 1.5 Million Rohingyas?

Indian BSF is actually pushing Rohingyas into Bangladesh at the dead of night, this is all over the news.

On top of it, no Rohingya really want to stay in India (went there by mistake), they themselves are trying to sneak in, to stay in the well-appointed Bangladeshi camps.

India boasting about sheltering 40,000 Rohingya. Effing Hilarious...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kuru

Bilal. said:


> Yes. Please start evacuations quickly. We can’t wait


Honestly I cant wait either. I just found out in this thread that there are only 20 Hindus and Sikhs in all over Afghanistan (didnt verify it though) so if we do this, it ain't a big deal really. I think we should take those anti Taliban crowd too, let's see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

Kuru said:


> Honestly I cant wait either. I just found out in this thread that there are only 20 Hindus and Sikhs in all over Afghanistan (didnt verify it though) so if we do this, it ain't a big deal really. I think we should take those anti Taliban crowd too, let's see.


Neither can we


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

The last time some Pakistani Hindus who migrated to fail state India, did not receive the welcome they expected.









Hindus who migrated to India want to return, says NCM chief


Delhi urged to stop suppressing farmers’ protest.



www.dawn.com













Disappointed, large number of Hindu families return to Pakistan from India


More than 1,100 Pakistanis repatriated since March 2020




www.geo.tv













Hindu and Sikh Refugees Among 243 Nationals Who Will Return to Pakistan


The refugees are going back to Pakistan as they continue to face “financial hardships” in India.




m.thewire.in


----------



## Mugen

So Afghans and Indians bahi bahi unless they are Muslims, which is the majority in Afghanistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Silverblaze

so why doesnt india also repatriate over 5 million hindus in gulf countries? 

arent gulf countries following and interpretation of sharia law?


----------



## Lincoln

Bilal9 said:


> Did this Ranganathan guy forget that Bangladesh (GDP per capita only slightly better than India's at $2200) is sheltering 1.5 Million Rohingyas?
> 
> Indian BSF is actually pushing Rohingyas into Bangladesh at the dead of night, this is all over the news.
> 
> On top of it, no Rohingya really want to stay in India (went there by mistake), they themselves are trying to sneak in, to stay in the well-appointed Bangladeshi camps.
> 
> India boasting about sheltering 40,000 Rohingya. Effing Hilarious...



At same time, Pakistan is hosting 4+ million Afghans. So, yeah its funny how they are pretending to care about refugees... optics


Kuru said:


> Are you saying that India - that hosts about 40k Rohingyas - shouldn't host anti Taliban Afghans as refugees?



I am saying they should, but India wont because those refugees are muslims. The public will never accept it, the current government in India would never accept them. Sole reason being the religion of the refugees.

India will take in the minuscule number of sikhs and hindus there, BJP will get political points, then they will run this all over their headlines how they care about Afghans. Job done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Lincoln said:


> At same time, Pakistan is hosting 4+ million Afghans. So, yeah its funny how they are pretending to care about refugees... optics
> 
> 
> I am saying they should, but India wont because those refugees are muslims. The public will never accept it, the current government in India would never accept them. Sole reason being the religion of the refugees.
> 
> India will take in the minuscule number of sikhs and hindus there, BJP will get political points, then they will run this all over their headlines how they care about Afghans. Job done.



Indian current administration have already openly declared with their CAA/NRC moves that they do not want Muslims as refugees and would rather have their Muslim Indian population just vanish out of thin air. Hindus only in Hindu Rashtra (Nation).

The words "Burbak" and "Ahammuk" come to mind.

How supposed leaders of the largest nation in the world can do this is unfathomable to me.

I am waiting to see how current Hindutva fanatics react to their Hindu nation sheltering Afghan Muslim refugees. This is going to be interesting to watch....


----------



## Kuru

Lincoln said:


> am saying they should, but India wont because those refugees are muslims. The public will never accept it, the current government in India would never accept them. Sole reason being the religion of the refugees.


But Rohingyas are also Muslims and thousands of them are staying here already. How did that happen?



Lincoln said:


> India will take in the minuscule number of sikhs and hindus there, BJP will get political points, then they will run this all over their headlines how they care about Afghans. Job done.


I didn't know the former official of Kandahar Police Tadin Khan was a Hindu or Sikh.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427083345410752515


----------



## magra

xeuss said:


> Afghan Muslims not welcome!
> 
> That's par for this depraved government and society


Do not twist whats been said. Indian govt is not saying Afghan muslims are not welcome. They only said they will prioritize Afghan Hindus and Sikhs as minorities are more vulnerable under Taliban rule.

Currently there are 80 Afghan security forces training in India (possibly all are Muslim). Also some Afghan cabinet members flew to India recently. I dont think India would send them back.


Lincoln said:


> At same time, Pakistan is hosting 4+ million Afghans. So, yeah its funny how they are pretending to care about refugees... optics
> 
> 
> I am saying they should, but India wont because those refugees are muslims. The public will never accept it, the current government in India would never accept them. Sole reason being the religion of the refugees.
> 
> India will take in the minuscule number of sikhs and hindus there, BJP will get political points, then they will run this all over their headlines how they care about Afghans. Job done.


Afghan mess is not India's creation. People who are responsible for this mess are NATO, Pakistan, Russia.
We will take in those numbers we are comfortable with. We are under no obligation to take in anyone.


----------



## Lincoln

Kuru said:


> But Rohingyas are also Muslims and thousands of them are staying here already. How did that happen?
> 
> 
> I didn't know the former official of Kandahar Police Tadin Khan was a Hindu or Sikh.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427083345410752515



Thousands of them are staying while the public loathes and hates them. Forty thousand at most.

Public also doesn't want Afghan refugees. Just wait and watch how many Afghan refugees India takes. You know the answer well.


----------



## Kuru

Lincoln said:


> Thousands of them are staying while the public loathes and hates them. Forty thousand at most.
> 
> Public also doesn't want Afghan refugees. Just wait and watch how many Afghan refugees India takes. You know the answer well.


Sir, its 40k or just 40, the point is that the Rohingya Muslims were given refuge in India. This goes against your claim in the post I quoted. 

Also, Afghans have already started arriving, I also shared a tweet showing that video. 

I dont know why you think that we are a bunch of Muslim haters which we are not really. I dont expect you to change your perception but at least watch the video I shared to know the reality that India HAS ALREADY STARTED RECIEVING MUSLIM AFGHAN REGUGEES.


----------



## Chhatrapati

Silverblaze said:


> so why doesnt india also repatriate over 5 million hindus in gulf countries?
> 
> arent gulf countries following and interpretation of sharia law?


False equivalents. They're not citizens of middle East, they're indians living and working there. They're free to travel in and out.


----------



## xeuss

magra said:


> Do not twist whats been said. Indian govt is not saying Afghan muslims are not welcome. They only said they will prioritize Afghan Hindus and Sikhs as minorities are more vulnerable under Taliban rule.
> 
> Currently there are 80 Afghan security forces training in India (possibly all are Muslim). Also some Afghan cabinet members flew to India recently. I dont think India would send them back.



The willingness of people to whitewash the crimes of this government speaks volumes.


----------



## magra

xeuss said:


> The willingness of people to whitewash the crimes of this government speaks volumes.


I am not whitewashing anything. I prefer commenting on specific issues and praising or criticizing accordingly. In this specific instance, I see nothing wrong being done by Indian govt. What would you have advised them instead?


----------



## Protest_again

xeuss said:


> The willingness of people to whitewash the crimes of this government speaks volumes.


The stupidity of yours to expect us to take Muslims when you have 2 other Muslim nations in SOUTH ASIA and 51 countries world over. I don't want any people who could disturb our peace in India. India is a Hindu nation and will stay so. No body cares about your opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Verve

A1Kaid said:


> Afghan Hindus and Sikhs? lol what like all 18 of them? India really needs to keep its mouth shut they have done worse human rights violations than Taliban ever have in IoK. Need to break up India and crush their pathetic veggie fed army.



They'll most likely be killed just as many Hindu migrants from Pakistan were killed in recent years.


----------



## xeuss

magra said:


> I am not whitewashing anything. I prefer commenting on specific issues and praising or criticizing accordingly. In this specific instance, I see nothing wrong being done by Indian govt. What would you have advised them instead?



First, have a humane refugee and asylum policy. India has never had one. There are no legal provisions for refugees or asylum seekers in India.

Second, admit people based on their circumstances or refugee status and not use a religion as a test.


----------



## magra

xeuss said:


> First, have a humane refugee and asylum policy. India has never had one. There are no legal provisions for refugees or asylum seekers in India.
> 
> Second, admit people based on their circumstances refugee status and not use a religion as a test.


In principle I agree with you. On the ground, it may be a tad difficult to scrutinize each individual case. Given the urgent need to bring refugees and not much time to vet, it is a fairly practical assumption that Afghan minorities are at a greater threat than Afghan muslims from the Taliban. Moreover, for Afghan Hindus / Sikhs, India is a natural 2nd home.

For Afghan muslims, there are a host of other countries too where they can go. There is no special appeal for them to come to India. And we cannot intake a very large number anyways, and neither are we obligated to given this is not a mess of our making. If we can only intake limited number, how will we decide which ones to give refuge and which ones to not give.

For the long term though, I agree with you that we should have some guidance policy in place for asylum seekers. Right now, it is very subjective and haphazard which causes confusion and anxiety.


----------



## xeuss

magra said:


> In principle I agree with you. On the ground, it may be a tad difficult to scrutinize each individual case. Given the urgent need to bring refugees and not much time to vet, it is a fairly practical assumption that Afghan minorities are at a greater threat than Afghan muslims from the Taliban. Moreover, for Afghan Hindus / Sikhs, India is a natural 2nd home.
> 
> For Afghan muslims, there are a host of other countries too where they can go. There is no special appeal for them to come to India. And we cannot intake a very large number anyways, and neither are we obligated to given this is not a mess of our making. If we can only intake limited number, how will we decide which ones to give refuge and which ones to not give.
> 
> For the long term though, I agree with you that we should have some guidance policy in place for asylum seekers. Right now, it is very subjective and haphazard which causes confusion and anxiety.



Thank you for at least acknowledging the discriminatory policy from India. Unless we acknowledge a problem, we cannot fix it (not that you and I are in any position to do anything).

But let me take another opportunity to pick on another point that you have made. This relates to the comment that "India is a natural home for Hindus/Sikhs and Muslims have so many Muslim countries to go to"

This is nothing more than subconsciously parroting the Sanghi narrative that has permeated the Indian narrative, more expressly in the last decade. That being, that India is a country for the Hindus, and Muslims have no place in it. The announcement from the MEA was another enforcement of this. 

India is a country for Indians. Those Hindus who live in Afghanistan, South Africa, Caribbean, Malaysia etc have no "religious" right to be in India. 

I can't think of any other country in the world that has a religious test for refugees. What is more astonishing that is the majority of the country is okay with it (and so are you - based on your comments). Therefore, when I say "whitewashing", it is this kind of blatant discrimination that is given a pass by the larger society.


----------



## Imad.Khan

An eye opener for Afghans that call India friend



















We have been saying this for a while and now Indians are admitting it too







Check this they are finally admitting that they patronize terrorists in other countries


----------



## magra

xeuss said:


> Thank you for at least acknowledging the discriminatory policy from India. Unless we acknowledge a problem, we cannot fix it (not that you and I are in any position to do anything).
> 
> But let me take another opportunity to pick on another point that you have made. This relates to the comment that "India is a natural home for Hindus/Sikhs and Muslims have so many Muslim countries to go to"
> 
> This is nothing more than subconsciously parroting the Sanghi narrative that has permeated the Indian narrative, more expressly in the last decade. That being, that India is a country for the Hindus, and Muslims have no place in it. The announcement from the MEA was another enforcement of this.
> 
> India is a country for Indians. Those Hindus who live in Afghanistan, South Africa, Caribbean, Malaysia etc have no "religious" right to be in India.



You are misunderstanding my words again.
I never said that Hindus have any 'religious' right to be in India.

But if Hindus / Sikhs / Jains etc anywhere on the globe are in real peril, which country can they afford to turn to if not India. Anyone in trouble seeks to be near people similar to them. India has the highest concentration of Hindus, Sikhs, Jains. So obviously, these persecuted people would feel safest in India than in any other country.

Coming to the question of Muslims. Now, we need to evaluate first whether these Muslims are in peril. If they are in peril, where do they want to go. You are assuming these Afghan muslims want to come to India rather than to go to Pakistan or Dubai or UK/ USA. Moreover, India being not a rich country and an overpopulated country cannot intake a large number of refugees. And in this case, India is under no obligation to take refugees because neither Afghanistan is our direct neighbor nor the mess is our creation.



xeuss said:


> I can't think of any other country in the world that has a religious test for refugees. What is more astonishing that is the majority of the country is okay with it (and so are you - based on your comments). Therefore, when I say "whitewashing", it is this kind of blatant discrimination that is given a pass by the larger society.


There are many countries with Muslim and Christian majorities.
For Hindus and Sikhs, India is the only country with majority (apart from tiny Nepal). So India becomes a natural home for these if they feel persecution in their home country.
This is similar to how Jews from all around the world gravitated to Israel after 2nd world war.

This does not mean that India should discriminate against Christians and Muslims. They should be evaluated for asylum on a case-by-case basis as well as needed. But as explained, the options available to Christians and Muslims are far greater.


----------



## xeuss

magra said:


> You are misunderstanding my words again.
> I never said that Hindus have any 'religious' right to be in India.
> 
> But if Hindus / Sikhs / Jains etc anywhere on the globe are in real peril, which country can they afford to turn to if not India. Anyone in trouble seeks to be near people similar to them. India has the highest concentration of Hindus, Sikhs, Jains. So obviously, these persecuted people would feel safest in India than in any other country.
> 
> Coming to the question of Muslims. Now, we need to evaluate first whether these Muslims are in peril. If they are in peril, where do they want to go. You are assuming these Afghan muslims want to come to India rather than to go to Pakistan or Dubai or UK/ USA. Moreover, India being not a rich country and an overpopulated country cannot intake a large number of refugees. And in this case, India is under no obligation to take refugees because neither Afghanistan is our direct neighbor nor the mess is our creation.
> 
> 
> There are many countries with Muslim and Christian majorities.
> For Hindus and Sikhs, India is the only country with majority (apart from tiny Nepal). So India becomes a natural home for these if they feel persecution in their home country.
> This is similar to how Jews from all around the world gravitated to Israel after 2nd world war.
> 
> This does not mean that India should discriminate against Christians and Muslims. They should be evaluated for asylum on a case-by-case basis as well as needed. But as explained, the options available to Christians and Muslims are far greater.



So many words being typed up just to justify discrimination. 

I assume lower castes also want to be manual scavengers? And blacks want segregation in US schools?

Discrimination is so embedded in your psyche that you just cannot escape it.


----------



## magra

xeuss said:


> So many words being typed up just to justify discrimination.
> 
> I assume lower castes also want to be manual scavengers? And blacks want segregation in US schools?
> 
> Discrimination is so embedded in your psyche that you just cannot escape it.


Did you even read what I wrote before shouting 'discrimination'.
What do you expect India to do here. Get the entire population of Afghanistan ferried to India?
India never meddled in Afghanistan. It was Russia, Pakistan, NATO. Why is there any obligation on India to take any refugee from Afghanistan when it is not even touching border with India.

As a special case, we are ready to take Hindus and Sikhs if they want to come to India because they are specially vulnerable under Taliban.

I will not explain myself further if you have already formed an opinion without listening to other's argument.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chhatrapati

xeuss said:


> *I can't think of any other country in the world that has a religious test for refugees*. What is more astonishing that is the majority of the country is okay with it (and so are you - based on your comments). Therefore, when I say "whitewashing", it is this kind of blatant discrimination that is given a pass by the larger society.


That's because you live in perpetual victimhood thought process. There are plenty of countries that take refugees based on their religion. Best yet is the United States, through the Lautenberg-Specter amendment extended prosecuted communities of Iran especially Jews, Bahai's, Christians to jump the queue when it comes to naturalization. Although I read a lot of excuses to it by anti CAA militants they all seem to clutch on to the 'Hindutva bad', the L-S amendment is a positive discrimination trope. No, that's just a stupid and weak argument.

Canada took Sikh during the Indira-Post Indira times based on their prosecution. Through which a large number of Sikhs migrated to Canada especially those having Khalistan affiliation even now they use their religion to gain asylum citing separatism as a reason.

Hungary went a step further to accept Iranian migrants who converted to Christianity from Islam because apostates are prosecuted or killed there. That's like saying if you want to easily migrate to Hungary from Iran, just convert to Christianity.

India doesn't even stop the naturalization of Muslims, rather help others to get citizenship easily from specific countries who arrived in India before 2014. I say it's inadequate to help minorities from these countries, rather the timeframe should be removed altogether.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xeuss

Chhatrapati said:


> That's because you live in perpetual victimhood thought process. There are plenty of countries that take refugees based on their religion. Best yet is the United States, through the Lautenberg-Specter amendment extended prosecuted communities of Iran especially Jews, Bahai's, Christians to jump the queue when it comes to naturalization. Although I read a lot of excuses to it by anti CAA militants they all seem to clutch on to the 'Hindutva bad', the L-S amendment is a positive discrimination trope. No, that's just a stupid and weak argument.
> 
> Canada took Sikh during the Indira-Post Indira times based on their prosecution. Through which a large number of Sikhs migrated to Canada especially those having Khalistan affiliation even now they use their religion to gain asylum citing separatism as a reason.
> 
> Hungary went a step further to accept Iranian migrants who converted to Christianity from Islam because apostates are prosecuted or killed there. That's like saying if you want to easily migrate to Hungary from Iran, just convert to Christianity.
> 
> India doesn't even stop the naturalization of Muslims, rather help others to get citizenship easily from specific countries who arrived in India before 2014. I say it's inadequate to help minorities from these countries, rather the timeframe should be removed altogether.



The house negro comes to the rescue of his masters by providing misplaced examples and analogies. 

None of the examples you cite discriminated against any particular group based on their religion or ethnic origin. They were provided refuge/asylum based on their situation. Neither the US, nor Canada or said that they will accept only Sikhs from India and not Muslims. It is just that the Sikhs qualified for asylum in large numbers based on the situation in India.

Now go back to your plantation owner and tell him what a wonderful job you did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Chhatrapati

xeuss said:


> The house negro comes to the rescue of his masters by providing misplaced examples and analogies.
> 
> None of the examples you cite discriminated against any particular group based on their religion or ethnic origin. They were provided refuge/asylum based on their situation. Neither the US, nor Canada or said that they will accept only Sikhs from India and not Muslims. It is just that the Sikhs qualified for asylum in large numbers based on the situation in India.
> 
> Now go back to your plantation owner and tell him what a wonderful job you did.


Farm negro hoping and praying we all get more punctures. 

All of my examples show discrimination in gaining citizenship just if you ask the Iranian govt, they will say their minorities are just fine, just like Pakistani or Bangladeshi govts would say. Now, coming to Canada, well, you go ahead and try claiming asylum citing discrimination and see how it goes, who is most likely get citizenship. Or I a Hindu if I cite caste discrimination to claim asylum they would throw my papers out. 

And what situation in India is there for Sikhs? Are they largely discriminated against, prosecuted I don't think so, only the ones who are affiliated with seperatist elements need to worry about it. 

Apply the same logic you applied to Sikhs when it comes to India, "Situation in x country".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Tornado

xeuss said:


> The house negro comes to the rescue of his masters by providing misplaced examples and analogies.
> 
> None of the examples you cite discriminated against any particular group based on their religion or ethnic origin. They were provided refuge/asylum based on their situation. Neither the US, nor Canada or said that they will accept only Sikhs from India and not Muslims. It is just that the Sikhs qualified for asylum in large numbers based on the situation in India.
> 
> Now go back to your plantation owner and tell him what a wonderful job you did.


Does Poland take Muslim refugees? Or even the French now? And why are you so obsessed with Muslims only, are they the only one persecuted? Muslims have to go through the process that has been happening since independence, of staying for 11 years in India to be eligible for citizenship, Non muslims from neighbouring muslim nations are given discount of 5 years and hence get citizenship a lot quicker. Else Any Hindu from say Mauritius if wants citizenship he/she will have to go through the same 11 year period for citizenship. Got it?


And if you are advocating for Afghan muslim refugees, then Okay but you have to promise the country that you’ll take care of atleast 1 afghan family in India with your own money. If not then don’t give your comments.

Muslim refugees are allowed and there is a limit and already an emergency visa service has been established if you already don’t know.


----------



## xeuss

Chhatrapati said:


> Farm negro hoping and praying we all get more punctures.
> 
> All of my examples show discrimination in gaining citizenship just if you ask the Iranian govt, they will say their minorities are just fine, just like Pakistani or Bangladeshi govts would say. Now, coming to Canada, well, you go ahead and try claiming asylum citing discrimination and see how it goes, who is most likely get citizenship. Or I a Hindu if I cite caste discrimination to claim asylum they would throw my papers out.
> 
> And what situation in India is there for Sikhs? Are they largely discriminated against, prosecuted I don't think so, only the ones who are affiliated with seperatist elements need to worry about it.
> 
> Apply the same logic you applied to Sikhs when it comes to India, "Situation in x country".



House negro desperately trying to justify his position to his slave owner. Don't worry, you will get a bone today, despite your pathetic efforts.

Once again, none of those countries say that they will only accept people from "a certain religion". They have an asylum policy that shows if you can prove that you are being threatened in your country and fear for your life owing to your religious or ethnic background or sexual orientation, you can claim asylum. Sikhs could prove that in the 1980s, I doubt they can prove that today. I could never prove that in India (despite being Muslim, I was never threatened), so I would never be eligible.

This is different from India saying it will only accept Hindus and Sikhs.


----------



## Chhatrapati

xeuss said:


> House negro desperately trying to justify his position to his slave owner. Don't worry, you will get a bone today, despite your pathetic efforts.
> 
> Once again, none of those countries say that they will only accept people from "a certain religion". They have an asylum policy that shows if you can prove that you are being threatened in your country and fear for your life owing to your religious or ethnic background or sexual orientation, you can claim asylum. Sikhs could prove that in the 1980s, I doubt they can prove that today. I could never prove that in India (despite being Muslim, I was never threatened), so I would never be eligible.
> 
> This is different from India saying it will only accept Hindus and Sikhs.


Farm Negro still clutching at straws prostrating for more punctures. Such a bad omen. Third time may be the charm. 

Indian laws i.e CAA also does not say they will accept only people from Certain religions, it says they will get fast track citizenship, may not face deportation for overstaying if they claim asylum (although the semantics may differ) based on their fear of being prosecuted or are really being prosecuted. 

Explain away why the US decided to give fast track naturalization process to people of Bahai faith from Iran, not from India, or Pakistan but Iran? Isn't that discrimination against Iranian Muslims? You got time till you fix this puncture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xeuss

Chhatrapati said:


> Farm Negro still clutching at straws prostrating for more punctures. Such a bad omen. Third time may be the charm.
> 
> Indian laws i.e CAA also does not say they will accept only people from Certain religions, it says they will get fast track citizenship, may not face deportation for overstaying if they claim asylum (although the semantics may differ) based on their fear of being prosecuted or are really being prosecuted.
> 
> Explain away why the US decided to give fast track naturalization process to people of Bahai faith from Iran, not from India, or Pakistan but Iran? Isn't that discrimination against Iranian Muslims? You got time till you fix this puncture.



The masters of the house negro say his response is not good enough, so the house negro tries again. This time conflating issues of citizenship and dragging in the CAA into matters that are unrelated.

This is not related to who gets citizenship fast tracked or CAA but basic acceptance of asylum and refugees. India has no official refugee or asylum policy. Therefore we are left with the whims of the government to discriminate when it comes to admission, and in this case, the discrimination is based on religion (par for this government of course). The OP refers to the topic at hand and the government's decision.

House negros never have a problem with what their masters do or say, so it is natural for you to find no problem with these actions.

I know you have a family to feed and your meal this evening depends on whether your master will throw you a bone - so I understand your repeated efforts.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1427970497145409539

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chhatrapati

xeuss said:


> The masters of the house negro say his response is not good enough, so the house negro tries again. This time conflating issues of citizenship and dragging in the CAA into matters that are unrelated.
> 
> This is not related to who gets citizenship fast tracked or CAA but basic acceptance of asylum and refugees. India has no official refugee or asylum policy. Therefore we are left with the whims of the government to discriminate when it comes to admission, and in this case, the discrimination is based on religion (par for this government of course). The OP refers to the topic at hand and the government's decision.
> 
> House negros never have a problem with what their masters do or say, so it is natural for you to find no problem with these actions.
> 
> I know you have a family to feed and your meal this evening depends on whether your master will throw you a bone - so I understand your repeated efforts.


Given the farm negro is still oinking means it's hard to grasp a few simple facts, guess that's why he's on the farm, one gets what they are worth.

I like how you shift the goal post suddenly, now it's not about CAA, but India has no Asylum policy. India never signed the policy along with a bunch of countries, again it is not India alone (*which is what you made it out to be)* there are countries that don't have an official UN-mandated policy regarding asylum seekers including the Middle East and the entire South Asia, and many ASEAN countries. It's been like that for the past 70 years or so.

It is also not discrimination as I said there are countries that still give asylum based on their religion. India signing some UN policy and enacting CAA would not have made a difference. By that, a Muslim cannot claim asylum based on prosecution in a Muslim majority country. He/She can apply for Indian citizenship the regular way. Besides, why should India grant Asylum to Afghan Muslims, from the looks of it, they have a country that's now run by Sharia law, and it's a declared emirate I thought most Muslims wanted sharia laws in their country. So, it's not making sense why they want asylum in India to begin with, that too run by Sanghi RSS chap. Now chop chop, back to work, you missed a puncture, careful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PWFI

xeuss said:


> Afghan Muslims not welcome!
> 
> That's par for this depraved government and society


The reality is they don't want to come and live in world biggest open gutter, just like you.


----------



## xeuss

From Times of India:


Hindus and Sikhs shifted to safe place for India evacuation
Indian embassy officials shifted about 60 Hindus and Sikhs on Thursday from Gurdwara Singh Sabha in Karte-Parwan, Afghanistan, to a safe place for evacuation to India, local Sikhs from Kabul said. *Many of these Sikhs have said they prefer evacuation to Canada or the US rather than India because they have no roots there and because of the condition of evacuees who have been in India for a while.*

@magra


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

xeuss said:


> Unless we acknowledge a problem, we cannot fix it


India is willing to accept minorities from Pakistan. But is Pakistan willing to accept minorities from India? 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

xeuss said:


> That's par for this depraved government and society


Your hypocrisy and double standards shows your depraved mind. You want India to accept Pakistani Muslims but don't want Pakistan to accept a single Indian. 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## magra

xeuss said:


> *Many of these Sikhs have said they prefer evacuation to Canada or the US rather than India because they have no roots there and because of the condition of evacuees who have been in India for a while.*


They are welcome if US / Canada is willing. Our job was to safely evacuate them. Now its upto them.


----------

